# Table Saw?????



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

A little help here guys. My first table saw was a Ryobi wich was a total waste of money. I am looking to get a GOOD table saw for under 1k. I was looking at the RIGID 3650 but after checking out their forums I'm not so sure that is the way I want to go. I have now focused my attention to the Grizzly line. Specifically the G0444Z and the G1023S. Any comments from you guys on what you have in your shop would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Craftsman 10" table saws. I bought one 10 years ago for about $350. My only complaint is the fence is not accurate. The 3 HP motor has always been up to my needs. My friend bought a $500 Craftsman model last year. It has cast iron perforated extension wings and a fence that is fast and accurate. This table performs _very well_. I noticed Sears has a professional model with solid cast iron extensions and a Biesemeyer T-square fence for $760 right now. Both Jet and Delta are offering rebates, lots of choices.
I use Freud blades, they make a world of difference. I tried the Porter Cable variable tooth "Razor" blade, it gives cleaner cuts as a rip blade; the Freud combination gives better cross cuts. You can buy the Freud combination from the bulk selection at HD for under $30. Just be sure to check each tooth for shipping damage or spend the extra money to buy one in a package.

Mike


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought a Delta 650 last year. Upgraded the blade to a Freud and am really happy with it. I like the belt drive and strong motor. The fence is good and adjustable. I changed to a different kickback mechanism and that's all I upgraded.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

dustmaster said:


> I bought a Delta 650 last year. ... I changed to a different kickback mechanism and that's all I upgraded.


I have the same saw. What "kickback mechanism" upgrade did you make? Any pictures?


----------



## jansbm (Sep 25, 2004)

Not to add to the confusion... but I have a small Delta 10" saw with direct drive at the moment but I need more power. It's a good little saw but not enough jam. I am going to upgrade to the General International 10" model #220. I read the article in the current "2005 Tool Guide" (on the magazine shelves right now) about the "contractor" version of the saw I want. The contractor model #50-185M1 is given top marks. The 220 has a cabinet rather than open legs so I will be able to control the dust much better and both models have a good fence system. I'll be getting the 52" fence I think. General has a great reputation for quality. Our school shops are full of General power tools because they seldom break down and if they do there's a good parts network. I have heard that Ryobi makes some of the Sears saws and so does Ridgid. 'Nothing wrong with Ridgid tools. I hope I haven't cause you more confusion.
Good luck.

Scotty


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey there cable guy personally I would go for a grizzly table saw I saw one at the Muncy location 3 weeks ago for 475.00 it was there cheapest one. I own a craftsman table and I to had the same problem as Mike fence never was right. So I bought myself a new fence it is called a ripa line fence I got it on Tuesday and the bolts and how to put it on was missing so I called and was nice about it but everything costed me about 200.00 so I'm sending it back and getting me that grizzly table saw. No more sear's products for me. So that's my two cents on that subjet good luck and wish you well.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Like Mike, I have a Craftsman Contractors saw (made by Emerson) that's about 10 years old. Original fence was junk. Got a Biesmeyer along with a good blade, and it was night-and-day in how well it cuts. Grizzly has a good rep on their contractors saw. For most saws: good motor, good fence, flat/straight top and arbor: you have a good saw regardless of the make.


----------



## Pat! (Dec 11, 2004)

*Mobile table saw*

I bought a "Herc-u-lifT" for my table saw. I have always found that a table saw takes up a lot of space when it has to be put "out there" so large items like sheets of plywood can be cut. With this system, I just step on a peddle and castors lift the saw up and I can wheel it into a corner out of the way untill the next time I need it. It cost me $150 at Home Depot [a lot of money] I thought, but after debating about purchasing or not for over two frustating years, I am very glad I did! The joy it gives me now to be able to move my table saw with such ease, I don't ever think of what it cost. I wrote this comment to see if there is anyone else out there that has exsperienced the same kind of frustrations.


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Table Saw Advice*

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I really thought that I would end up with a contractors saw but after taking about 5 trips to the Grizzly store in Springfield I realized I might as well get a saw that would last me a while. I ended up buying the G1023SL. I am going to pick it up on Monday. I've got a neighbor who has the same saw and man is she a beauty. I will send some pic's as soon as I get her unpacked, lined up, and shined up.
Thanks again guys for all the info.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Excellent choice. However I am going with the G1023S so I can add on the G4227 sliding table. The sliding table makes crossing cutting, especially miters a breeze. The slider can't be added to the SL. 

Peter


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

It is made by delta, it is basically a thin strip of metal with two spring loaded teeth on each side. Not sure what it is called. I'll try to remember to take a picture tonight but my memory sucks, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

dustmaster said:


> It is made by delta, it is basically a thin strip of metal with two spring loaded teeth on each side. Not sure what it is called. I'll try to remember to take a picture tonight but my memory sucks, so don't hold your breath.


Sounds like anti-kickback pawls to me.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

What brand of saw did you put the lift on? I've been looking at them at HD but the only one they have is under a Rigid TS. I have a Craftsman.....one of the new hybrids and don't know if the lift will fit. I can special order but HD has "restocking charge" on special orders. TIA


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most of the mobility kits are universal fit. Measure the length and width of where your tablesaw legs contact the floor. This will give you the size you need.

Mike


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Shop Fox mobile base*

Grizzly has a stock of the shop fox mobile base. It is what I have under my G1023SL and it moves it all over the shop just fine. It runs about $70.
Thanks again for all the feedback guys.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Scotty said:


> Not to add to the confusion... but I have a small Delta 10" saw with direct drive at the moment but I need more power. It's a good little saw but not enough jam. I am going to upgrade to the General International 10" model #220. I read the article in the current "2005 Tool Guide" (on the magazine shelves right now) about the "contractor" version of the saw I want. The contractor model #50-185M1 is given top marks. The 220 has a cabinet rather than open legs so I will be able to control the dust much better and both models have a good fence system. I'll be getting the 52" fence I think. General has a great reputation for quality. Our school shops are full of General power tools because they seldom break down and if they do there's a good parts network. I have heard that Ryobi makes some of the Sears saws and so does Ridgid. 'Nothing wrong with Ridgid tools. I hope I haven't cause you more confusion.
> Good luck.
> 
> Scotty


OK I'm not trying to step on anyones toes here but ...
(1) Ryobi made (note:made not makes) power tools for Sears and Canadian Tire ( thought I'd add that in for us northern folks) for the last few years.
(2) Ryobi bought Rigid power tools (but not the plumbing goodies), and now Rigid is made by Ryobi.
(3) Home Depot bought Ryobi and has made Ryobi and Rigid power tools exclusive to HD. They have told Sears and Can Tire to take a hike and get their tools elsewhere. Any tools that Sears and Can Tire have made by Ryobi or Rigid are old stock.

This explanation is from the mouth of a manager at Home Depot who has been with HD for 12 years. Great guy who told me stuff he really shouldn't have (cost and sale pricing). I'm waiting for the price on the Rigid TS to come down by 12.5% in the next few months.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

My Grizzly G1023ZX came in today. With the sliding table and the Shop Fox fence on the Shop Fox mobile base it weights 583 pounds. WOW. I just started putting it together this evening. The fit and finish are excellent and I am very pleased.


----------



## Jake in T Town (Mar 22, 2005)

*About the ts 3650*

I had the same trouble as Cable guy. Many months of research. I have owned Jet and Delta. Both good saws. From a bang for the $ pov, the Rigid ts 3650 is great(I have it). The entire pkg is well built and very well thought out. During assembly, the directions were great but even better...every nut, bolt and washer was spererated into pockets and used step by step with the instructions. NO EXTRA PARTS! No other saw has the ts 3650 features for the $$. Without a doubt, it has more features, runs smoother, better fence, better dust collection and uses MUCH less power(amps) than my Jet saw. Read all you want about other saws in the $1k range....you dont need to spend the extra money. After final assembly I checked for surface flatness, blade to miter slot parallel, and fence sq. All were within .005 out of the box! The surface was ground plenty smooth. The Hurcu lift is awsome! Much better than other after market systems....having 4 casters make it very easy to mover around a small shop. At this point, I have NOTHING bad to say about it. I have had and used more expensive saws.....Im glad I saved the $$. Lastly, I looked at the HD wesite for special offers. NONE for this saw but, after telling the HD associate about it, I got 10% off!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I bought the TS3650 about a year ago and have had no problems with it. The only complaint I have is with the nut pushing the wood through the saw.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Pat! said:


> I bought a "Herc-u-lifT" for my table saw. I have always found that a table saw takes up a lot of space when it has to be put "out there" so large items like sheets of plywood can be cut. With this system, I just step on a peddle and castors lift the saw up and I can wheel it into a corner out of the way untill the next time I need it. It cost me $150 at Home Depot [a lot of money] I thought, but after debating about purchasing or not for over two frustating years, I am very glad I did! The joy it gives me now to be able to move my table saw with such ease, I don't ever think of what it cost. I wrote this comment to see if there is anyone else out there that has exsperienced the same kind of frustrations.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Pat I bought the Herculift last week at HD for $49. Go back to your HD and try to get them to lower the price. If my scanner cooperates I can E-mail you a copy of my receipt. I dragged my old Craftsman around the shop for years before I put it on a mobile base.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dewalt 746x Hybrid Dewalt 746x Hybrid Dewalt 746x Hybrid


----------

